# The "why the hell does this turn me off??" thread



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Pornography is a huge turn-off.

People who use pornography as a sex manual are a huge turn-off.

I don't judge anyone who watches porn, nor do I think it should be regulated. But I am personally turned off by men who are primarily aroused by porn and its reenactment. I want it real, raw. I want sensuous, honest, animal communication between the person that I am, and the person that he is. I don't need rehearsed well-executed movements. Please.. think for yourself. Be yourself. Feel your own body, feel your own feelings. Otherwise I'm turned off.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Any form of hostility. Get that shit away from me please...


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Agreeableness just for the sake of harmony. I like women who challenge my points of view not just agree and nod at everything I say. I find that incredibly boring and a major turn-off. Of course, I don't like it either that they argue everything just for the sake of arguing, that's incredibly annoying as well.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Professional athletes.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Vivid Melody said:


> -"Sexy" food in the bedroom


Oh yeah, I forgot that. 



Animal said:


> Pornography is a huge turn-off.


I wouldn't say I'm turned off by pornography, BUT I appreciate if someone can use their own imagination as well.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Oops, I also forgot to add cunnilingus. One of those things I would like to enjoy but don't.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Animal said:


> Pornography is a huge turn-off.
> 
> People who use pornography as a sex manual are a huge turn-off.
> 
> I don't judge anyone who watches porn, nor do I think it should be regulated. But I am personally turned off by men who are primarily aroused by porn and its reenactment. I want it real, raw. I want sensuous, honest, animal communication between the person that I am, and the person that he is. I don't need rehearsed well-executed movements. Please.. think for yourself. Be yourself. Feel your own body, feel your own feelings. Otherwise I'm turned off.


Oh, get off it. You just don't like putting effort into primping, pointing your toes, arching your back (whether or not you're anywhere near orgasm), screaming like a strangled cat and thrashing your neck from side to side while you remember not to draw the guy closer to you during Missionary. Here, I am trying to educate all you poor fools on Fb by sharing articles that link womenfolkz to porn videos to get their lessons on what to do in the bedroom. But, naah, you women never learn. You have nothing on those Einstein-ian folks who are enlightened enough to realize that the only way to *perform* sex is how the pornos do. 

I judge you with my 1w2 wrath.

:dry::angry:


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't have the luxury of a turn off list.

They say people like me really hit their stride around the age of 30 though... 

OH! And does anyone watch The Mentalist??? PM ME!!!!!!! lol, I just watched it from my laptop and I must discuss with somebody!!!! Seriously though, anyone?


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Kissing. It's supposed to be enjoyable right but anything more than a peck, ugh, just don't. There are better things to do with a mouth.

Socializing. Seriously, why? Nearly everyone is my type, physically, but that is absolutely useless when your level of introversion borders on asocial and interacting with people kills your sex drive. :dry:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Drewbie said:


> Kissing. It's supposed to be enjoyable right but anything more than a peck, ugh, just don't. There are better things to do with a mouth.


Yup.

Kissing does little to nothing for me, and being groped on the side just makes it interesting enough that I don't fall asleep.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Hostility, arrogance, traditional "machismo" type stuff, and George Clooney.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Timidity, hesitating, being indecisive, playing the victim.

Acting silly, cute and playful.

...

Trying too hard to show how good/wild in bed you supposedly are. I once dated a girl who tried to impress me by tying a knot in a cherry stem with her tongue. Killed the mood for me.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> Oh, get off it. You just don't like putting effort into primping, pointing your toes, arching your back (whether or not you're anywhere near orgasm), screaming like a strangled cat and thrashing your neck from side to side while you remember not to draw the guy closer to you during Missionary. Here, I am trying to educate all you poor fools on Fb by sharing articles that link womenfolkz to porn videos to get their lessons on what to do in the bedroom. But, naah, you women never learn. You have nothing on those Einstein-ian folks who are enlightened enough to realize that the only way to *perform* sex is how the pornos do.
> 
> I judge you with my 1w2 wrath.
> 
> :dry::angry:


Effort? Never heard of it. I am a languorous, vainglorious sexy kitty. PurrRRrrrr. I am _above_ effort. Too cute.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> Oh, get off it. You just don't like putting effort into primping, pointing your toes, arching your back (whether or not you're anywhere near orgasm), screaming like a strangled cat and thrashing your neck from side to side while you remember not to draw the guy closer to you during Missionary. Here, I am trying to educate all you poor fools on Fb by sharing articles that link womenfolkz to porn videos to get their lessons on what to do in the bedroom. But, naah, you women never learn. You have nothing on those Einstein-ian folks who are enlightened enough to realize that the only way to *perform* sex is how the pornos do.


I read an article once about ~taking ideas~ from porn, and they talked about how it was a good idea to use dirty talk, but scratching the guy's back was "too cliche." Really. Because when you're having sex that's what you should care about, whether or not you're being cliche. (And of course taking ideas from porn is the _best _way to avoid that.) 

Well, I guess that article was a turn-off. =P

But wow, it wasn't quite as bad as the ones you seem to be talking about. 

When they talk about how performing sex the porn-way is the right way, does that include erotica? That's technically porn. Even though it tends to cater more to women. (No, probably not. If it's too lady-friendly how could it be good?)


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

It turns me off when people on forum spout over-simplified, misinformed bullshit like, 

"1s are strict religious self-righteous control freaks,"
"2s are lovey dovey spineless do-gooders,"
"3s are fake polished manipulative show-offs,"
"4s are depressed self-pitying sad-sacks," 
"5s so SMARTz and so QuIRKy awwww brainiac I want a pet brainiac!"
"6s are weak and dependent on others to make their decisions"
"7s are disorganized and happy all the time"
"8s ARE SO FRIGGIN COOL AND TOUGH OMG 8s 8s 8s 8s!! I fall on MY KNEEZ"
"9s are lazy, boring and vapid" 

I'm turned off. You're shallow.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

What turns me off? Honestly, the whole Hooters vibe.

What do I mean?

The ladies who wear tall white socks and perfect white sneakers to try to make it look like they're "extra ready" for exercise. Also women who smell no different after showering than they do after an intense workout session. Also, going out of the way to point out that you [insert basic human activity here] such as laughing, smiling, dancing etc.... I get people like to laugh, that's awesome, but liking to laugh doesn't make one person any more special than the next.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Naukowiec said:


> Also women who smell no different after showering than they do after an intense workout session.


..... what? What do they use for soap?



> I get people like to laugh, that's awesome, but liking to laugh doesn't make one person any more special than the next.



I hear you on that. I love to laugh as much as the next person but I would rather not feel pressured to 'laugh' and instead, keep it real, let it go where it goes, laugh if it's funny, cry if its sad, rage if it's enraging, chill if it's chill.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Animal said:


> ..... what? What do they use for soap?


Not sure. I've caught a whiff of a female once who had the "gym sock" (only way I can describe it) smell the moment she came out of the shower. Not sure how normal that is, but not really a turn on.


----------



## Bastille (Nov 26, 2013)

Girls my age with nice cars ($10k+)... usually tells me that they are coddled by parents or that they don't have any interesting hobbies (music, art, hiking, whatever) to spend money on so they bought an expensive car. 

Probably unwarranted in many cases but it seems to be accurate often... total turn-off for me regardless.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Snobby intellectuals. I love interesting conversation. But using intelligence to be exclusionary is the dark side of my mother that I just don't like. It puts me off people. I'd prefer ten earnest morons to a snobby intellectual.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Animal said:


> It turns me off when people on forum spout over-simplified, misinformed bullshit like,
> 
> "1s are strict religious self-righteous control freaks,"
> "2s are lovey dovey spineless do-gooders,"
> ...












That is, indeed, a big turn-off. Thank goodness! nobody I know is an enneagram idiot IRL, and this turn-off is only restricted to the forum.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Face moles *shudder*.

Face piercings too, especially non-centered on/in the lip, or on/in the nose.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Some of these not only seem rational but seem like people with any decency would agree that these are turn-offs, but not a bad read.

The ones I found interesting were the ones that lived up to the first part of thread title, things that people _generally_ consider turn-ons that you don't really see that way.

I'm bi & I agree with those who say overly conventionally looking people are a bore and nothing to get excited at. I like either physical or personal unconventional beauty. I can connect with that.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

DemonD said:


> Face piercings too, especially non-centered on/in the lip, or on/in the nose.


Well you're just wrong about that.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

android654 said:


> Well you're just wrong about that.


Nope, I'm really not.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Gum chewing. My god.. Everytime I see an adult chewing gun I want to hold out my hand, like a teacher, as if to say "spit it out, here". Such an obnoxious habit. And the smell.. I just love girls who smell like cheap spearmint. Love it. Seriously.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Animal said:


> It turns me off when people on forum spout over-simplified, misinformed bullshit like,
> 
> "1s are strict religious self-righteous control freaks,"
> "2s are lovey dovey spineless do-gooders,"
> ...


Pffft you SHOULD fall on your knees for this 8.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> Pffft you SHOULD fall on your knees for this 8.


I do. Sometimes multiple times a day. 

But that's not because you're an 8. It's because you're beautiful inside and out, intelligent, quirky, interesting, honest, strong, enticing, protective, trust-worthy, inspirational and a true warrior. Irresistible. It wouldn't matter to me if you had mistyped 5 times, I'd fall on my knees just the same.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Negative, cynical, hostile, bitchy people who never stop complaining. Like I totally get that you're mad at the world, people, situations, etc. etc. but if you can't come up with anything positive or helpful to say; please do that world a humongous favour and permanently duct tape your face.

tyia.

:bored:


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Hunky guys

I'm serious, I saw a really athletic, well-built, football player lookalike type the other day on the train, and I was like "eww"

Sorry, just not my type, you didn't do anything wrong


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

LeoCat said:


> Pffft you SHOULD fall on your knees for this 8.





Animal said:


> I do. Sometimes multiple times a day.
> 
> But that's not because you're an 8. It's because you're beautiful inside and out, intelligent, quirky, interesting, honest, strong, enticing, protective, trust-worthy, inspirational and a true warrior. Irresistible. It wouldn't matter to me if you had mistyped 5 times, I'd fall on my knees just the same.


Two long, deep penetrating looks, followed by Leocat throwing Animal into a bathroom stall. The S&R subforum all hear sexually explicit, loud sounds coming from the women's bathroom.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Tattoos and rings through the nose.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Skinny women. Sure, I've had crushes on a few, but all of them have been chaste. Ridiculously chaste. My heart patters, I want to kiss them, but no sex.

Men with a six pack. Complete turn off for me. I can't explain it.

Any celebrity. I don't have a celebrity crush in the slightest. People have gushed and gushed about their celebrity crushes, but I have none. I don't have any celebrity that I desire sexually. Maybe John Barrowman or Emma Stone, but it's not a strong infatuation like the women who gush over Brad Pitt or the men who crush over Megan Fox.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Condoms.
Someone had to say it.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Gum chewing. My god.. Everytime I see an adult chewing gun I want to hold out my hand, like a teacher, as if to say "spit it out, here". Such an obnoxious habit. And the smell.. I just love girls who smell like cheap spearmint. Love it. Seriously.


I agree 1000%. I would outlaw gum if I were king. Sorry, Wrigley.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

kindaconfused said:


> I agree 1000%. I would outlaw gum if I were king. Sorry, Wrigley.


I like to have some on hand in case I eat something with an aftertaste. Just to ditch the taste in my mouth.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Too many tattoos, piercings on face, has hair dyed to an unnatural way or unnatural style. 

Drama queen

Whines or brags about her boyfriend 24/7

Has shallow values in what a "real man" is, including tall height, muscles, six pack, etc. 

Uses men who are not their type or in person puts down men not their type in a deliberately rude manner

Is overly obsessed with fashion, material things and the latest gadgets 

Is constantly late or cancels out a lot, unreliable 

Is unrealistically idealistic and is looking for the "perfect guy" aka "prince charming" and expects most men she likes to be like that

Does not appreciate sensitivity in a guy

Is ultra religious and excludes men who are not as religious as she is

Plays warm and cold aka mind games


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

It's kind of unattractive if someone likes soda a lot, because I'm not that crazy about it myself. >_>


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Nonsense said:


> It's kind of unattractive if someone likes soda a lot, because I'm not that crazy about it myself. >_>


*Walks in with a can of coke and a can of pepsi, pours it all over his white shirt, rubs it in*
This doing it for ya? 
Nope....oh. I'm going to go have a shower then, i'm all sticky.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Animal said:


> I do. Sometimes multiple times a day.
> 
> But that's not because you're an 8. It's because you're beautiful inside and out, intelligent, quirky, interesting, honest, strong, enticing, protective, trust-worthy, inspirational and a true warrior. Irresistible. It wouldn't matter to me if you had mistyped 5 times, I'd fall on my knees just the same.


I love you. I will be your pet brainac too! I got a kitty ear hat for Chanukah my sister in law crocheted me. Its black with pink inside and of course I wear it everywhere, indoors as well. A nice leather leash..


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm trying to think of some particular ones..

girls who think they are great singers but actually suck. (if you know you suck and still sing suckily with me anyways that's attractive)
girls who have tattoos to create an image for themselves (girls who have tattoos for personal reasons interest me)
girls that have disastrous tastes in music (at least listen to something other than _only_ top 40)


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Animal said:


> The only actor who turns me on is Viggo Mortensen when he plays Aragorn. I have not been turned on by any other actor quite like that... or really at all.


I don't want to use the term 'man-crush' because that's lame, but yeah he turns me on too. Very sexy performance.


----------



## kismetie (Oct 17, 2013)

I can't think of anything out of the ordinary . . . haha a lot of stuff turns me on but the stuff that doesn't is fairly normal stuff.

Like foot fetishes, kill me _now. _

I don't like a lot of chest hair, do I even need to mention back hair? Wait, you know what, I don't like unkempt armpit hair either, OH and when a guy doesn't trim his pubic hair, GROSS.

I dunno these all seem pretty understandable not to like.

Damn this is hard, partially because most of my turn-ons are deemed as kink/fetishes and I watch a lot of porn xD

This one, I just have to call out on it, involving porn and it's the whole licking the asshole thing, like no, SHIT comes out of there and you wanna _lick _at its entrance and stick your tongue in there *-- JUST NO.*


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

Tan people with blonde hair. There's a point where your skin gets darker than your hair and it makes me gag.

Also people that color their hair blonde. You have a whole color palette to choose from. Of all colors why would you pick the most boring and overdone color in existence? I would prefer hair dyed white over blonde.


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

Fake tans. Men who get spray tans. Need I say anymore? :bored:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Hoff said:


> Tan people with blonde hair. There's a point where your skin gets darker than your hair and it makes me gag.


And this is why I wear sunscreen. My blonde hair bleaches white in the sun and my skin gets darker. I look ridiculous. Sunscreen is important.


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

Feelers... I really don't know why but they're almost never my type. Also a lack of confidence, that makes me lose all interest immediately. And on a more superficial note, wearing too much makeup is gross.


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

Vapid air-heads a la Jessica Simpson or Paris Hilton.

Over-the-top displays of sexuality, especially when it seems so calculated ==> Miley Cyrus, Brittany Spears, and Christina Aquilera

In fact, any person who "demands" attention, especially when it's manipulative.

Bad kissers ==> either "dead tongue" or "serpent tongue"...take it easy, allow a little sensuality in your kisses.

Anything that smacks of infantile behavior: baby talk, whining, gum-smacking, Hello Kitty paraphernalia, and even pigtails and completely shaven female parts don't really do it for me. 

I'm not a fan of tattoos, although they are not deal-breakers like the aforementioned turn-offs.


----------



## Callisto88 (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't like tattoos. At all. It makes me shudder that someone would want to permanently do something like that to their skin when so many people live with scars and skin problems and wish they could have nice skin. It's not like fashion, where you can shed your clothing and change it all as you wish.

Vulgarity - whether it's speaking in slang or clichés, or simply cursing - I hate it. 

Rudeness to service workers, like cashiers, cleaners, waiters, and so on.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Callisto88 said:


> I don't like tattoos. At all. It makes me shudder that someone would want to permanently do something like that to their skin when so many people live with scars and skin problems and wish they could have nice skin. It's not like fashion, where you can shed your clothing and change it all as you wish.


I earned my scars. I don't have a problem with people having tattoos.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Hedonism. Overly pristiness. Guys who wear diamond earings and other flashy jewelry.

Those who have huge long lists of turns offs for potential partners, what else do they have high expectations about, eh?


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

monemi said:


> I like to have some on hand in case I eat something with an aftertaste. Just to ditch the taste in my mouth.


That's OK, as long as you do it quietly. ;-)


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> Guys who wear diamond earings and other flashy jewelry.


Ew no. 
all that bling is nasty.



> Those who have huge long lists of turns offs for potential partners, what else do they have high expectations about, eh?


what else? they tend to have 'high expectations' of everyone but themselves.


----------



## drummaster350 (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought I'd join in on the "turn off" fest. I'll try to be blunt (it's good therapy) and see how many people get offended because you know that I'm talking about you :wink:.

1. Daddy's Girls...dad gave in to everything and bought them everything and they expect you to too. The words "I always get my way" sicken me. Sorry sweetheart it don't work that way with me.

2. Women who think that my "I love you" therefore means that they can do whatever they want (including bringing harm to themselves) and I have to approve.

3. Entitlement - people who think that they deserve to be where they are and that certain jobs/activites are somehow beneath them.

4. People who say they want to "give their child everything". Why the hell would you want to do that? Too many kids had everything and that's why America's so fucked up.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

drummaster350 said:


> 4. People who say they want to "give their child everything". *Why the hell would you want to do that?*


Instinct.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

MindBomb said:


> Anything that smacks of infantile behavior: baby talk, whining, gum-smacking, *Hello Kitty paraphernalia*, and even pigtails and completely shaven female parts don't really do it for me.


At first I didn't think I had anything to contribute to this thread, untill I saw you mention Hello Kitty. WILL SOMEONE PLEASE RUN OVER THAT STUPID CAT!!!!!!! Adult women walking around in Hello Kitty stuff would be like if there were a bunch of men who wore Power Rangers or Dragon Ball Z everything. Just ughhh.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Shaved or worse, waxed chests. Honestly at work I've realized it's the norm now and so many men prefer it. But it's such a turn off. Not saying I want to make out with someone wearing a hairy sweater but still ... Chest hair is such a turn on. Hahahaha. *embarrased* but it's true.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

When people have unrealistic aspirations or having an unrealistic sense of abilities. Even a person thinking they did much better on a test than they did (and called attention to it before they found out the results) even once is a turn-off. 

Fumbling around with money.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Kito said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch.
> 
> Where the hell is the appeal?


Take that back.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

NK said:


> Shaved or worse, waxed chests.* Honestly at work I've realized it's the norm now *and so many men prefer it. But it's such a turn off. Not saying I want to make out with someone wearing a hairy sweater but still ... Chest hair is such a turn on. Hahahaha. *embarrased* but it's true.


what kind of job do you have where this is immediately noticeable? (if it's not too personal a question... just curious)


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll think of you next time i impersonate a cartoon character in public : D


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Tall girls
Unkempt hair

and this:





EDIT: ALSO girls that so easily detach emotion from sex.


----------

